# Интернет > Графика >  Шаблоны фотографий для Adobe Photoshop

## letvipdep

* Шаблоны Photoshop «Новая форма полиции России 2013г.  14 шт. от рядового до полковника» * 
Новая форма полиции России, шаблон костюмов для фотошопа, формы полицейских для фотошопа скачать бесплатно

14 PSD | 1772*2362 | 300 dpi | 105 Mb     Автор: vitap

*letitbit* ….. *vip-file* …. *depositfiles*….*turbobit*….*sinhro*

----------


## letvipdep

* Шаблоны для Adobe Photoshop  «Форма  полиции Российской Федерации 2014»  - фото на документы  [PSD]*   
Автор: Vladi
Размер: 160 Мб
Формат:psd
Источник: www.policement.eto-ya.com

14 шаблонов для Adobe Photoshop  сотрудника полиции от рядового до полковника. Фон голубой с градиентной заливкой, белый  или любой другой.  За основу взяты реальные фотографии без «рисования» галстуков, рубашек и шевронов.

14 PSD | 1603*1944 | 300 dpi | 160 Mb автор: vladi

*turbobit*…..*exclusiveloader*…..*depositfiles*…..*hitfile*.....*vip-file*

----------


## letvipdep

* Шаблоны для Adobe Photoshop «Форма полиции Российской Федерации» - фото на документы [PSD]* 
Автор: Vladi
Размер: 160 Мб
Формат:psd
14 шаблонов для Adobe Photoshop сотрудника полиции от рядового до полковника. Фон голубой с градиентной заливкой, белый или любой другой. За основу взяты реальные фотографии без «рисования» галстуков, рубашек и шевронов.

14 PSD | 1603*1944 | 300 dpi

Скачать бесплатно:
*ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------

